# Crowdfundig: Buch von Florian Läufer



## Tikey0815 (26. März 2020)

Coole Idee, unterstütz ich gern


----------



## Elmar Elfers (26. März 2020)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## Michael_05er (2. April 2020)

Ich auch


----------

